# advertising and its enemies. a day to celebrate ad distortion



## nes (Oct 31, 2005)

Hey just to let you know that on saturday november 26th, AKA Buy Nothing Day, there will be a whole afternoon dedicated to celebrating anti-adverts. 

'Advertising and it's enemies' 

from noon at the basement, 24 lever st, manchester 1 

not only should you come along but also if you'd like to help out please get in touch nesthebear_23@riseup.net 

TO BOOK A PLACE ON THE DAY PLEASE EMAIL 
nesthebear_23@riseup .net 
( you can just come along but it would be good to get an idea of numbers so we can have enough materials) 

we could see if everyone wants to start a subvertising group like that place in france where every billboard in the city (more or less) gets subvertised ..which would be fucking amazin..we wouldn't even need to meet up as a group that much maybe now and again to share inspiration and to get to know each other so everyone has someone to go do it with.. 

if you have any other ideas or anything then please use this forum space to post them and discuss them: 

http://dosummat.nologic.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=179


----------

